# Best power source for heating in the Abruzzo Mountain region?



## Manny08 (Oct 19, 2021)

*Hi All , I need your advice on heating source. I bought a small house in a historic village. It’s very narrow and 3 levels. It came partially renovated. But it has a gas heater . Should I remove it and use electric heaters? 
please advise. *


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

How much money do you want to burn?

A gas boiler assuming methane is likely the most sensible choice for the worst of the winter. Least hassle . Reasonable costs.

After that you're thinking either wood or pellets. More hassle. Less running costs .

You could add a heat pump for the shoulder seasons but the worst of the winter is likely too cold for cost efficient use.

You really DON'T want baseboard heaters. A heat pump is the only electric choice that might make sense.

I'd actually suggest a wood burner (not pellets) for a backup. If a winter storm takes out your power a wood stove will still work. Everything else needs power.


----------



## Manny43 (Oct 19, 2021)

NickZ said:


> How much money do you want to burn?
> 
> A gas boiler assuming methane is likely the most sensible choice for the worst of the winter. Least hassle . Reasonable costs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that quick energy lesson. 
It also has reverse cycle heating and cooling. I am just trying to work out the better option. 
They are telling me to remove the gas heater which is situated under the kitchen window.
Not sure if I should??


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Have they given you a reason why? 

If it's old a new condensing boiler can make sense. There are heat pump boilers you can buy but go look at the performance at low temperatures. Power use normally soars with the sort of temperatures you'll see in the winter up in the mountains.

Does everything currently work? No real harm using it this winter and deciding in the spring. Unless you're looking at one of the incentive schemes.

If they gave you a reason why it would be easier to understand


----------



## Manny43 (Oct 19, 2021)

NickZ said:


> Have they given you a reason why?
> 
> If it's old a new condensing boiler can make sense. There are heat pump boilers you can buy but go look at the performance at low temperatures. Power use normally soars with the sort of temperatures you'll see in the winter up in the mountains.
> 
> ...


WE are currently renovating the kitchen and as its under the window they are suggesting to get rid of it. I am not there. My relatives are supervising it.
They want the extra room in the kitchen.


----------



## Manny43 (Oct 19, 2021)

This is the heater under the window


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Well that thing likely should have a label on it but my guess is it's one step away from burning piles of money to stay warm.

You'd want something like this









Stylish


Quando l'innovazione incontra la creatività.




www.daikin.ch





But even then the boiler you have will be cheaper to run during the coldest months.

What are you using for hotwater?


----------



## Manny43 (Oct 19, 2021)

Heater in pink. 

The markup is the thinking for cupboards.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

So right now you have gas heating,cooking and hotwater.

If you get rid of the gas heating it makes no sense to keep the rest on gas. 

Personally I wouldn't do it. If you're in the mountains it'll get cold at night mid winter. Electric heat will end up expensive.

All this to gain one cupboard?


----------



## Manny08 (Oct 19, 2021)

You are right. I will think on it… 
Thanks for the guidance. 
🌸


----------

